# IAEA REPORT



## mike_cos (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi mates, I'm back... (maybe)... donno if someone already posted this in other thread... but seems interesting: the agency says....

the Annex to this report provides a detailed analysis of the information available to the Agency to date which has given rise to concerns about possible military dimensions to Iran’s nuclear programme.
The analysis itself is based on a structured and systematic approach to information analysis which the Agency uses in its evaluation of safeguards implementation in all States with comprehensive safeguards agreements in force. This approach involves, inter alia, the identification of indicators of the existence or development of the processes associated with nuclear-related activities, including weaponization.
The information which serves as the basis for the Agency’s analysis and concerns, as identified in the Annex, is assessed by the Agency to be, overall, credible. The information comes from a wide variety of independent sources, including from a number of Member States, from the Agency’s own efforts and from information provided by Iran itself. It is consistent in terms of technical content, individuals and organizations involved, and time frames.
*The information indicates that Iran has carried out the following activities that are relevant to the development of a nuclear explosive device:*

• Efforts, some successful, to procure nuclear related and dual use equipment and materials by military related individuals and entities (Annex, Sections C.1 and C.2); 
• Efforts to develop undeclared pathways for the production of nuclear material (Annex, Section C.3); 
• The acquisition of nuclear weapons development information and documentation from a clandestine nuclear supply network (Annex, Section C.4); and 
• Work on the development of an indigenous design of a nuclear weapon including the testing of components (Annex, Sections C.5–C.12).

*While some of the activities identified in the Annex have civilian as well as military applications, others are specific to nuclear weapons."*

Rock & Roll baby?...

Reverend Mike


----------



## Manolito (Nov 12, 2011)

How much U235 is missing from Russia? Nobody knows for sure. http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2002/06/26/uranium.htm. Still trying to find out what happened to all the machinery to make the pellets went.
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1389141/posts
I will put away my tin foil hat for now


----------



## interrogat (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope DNI told the NCPC to go back and do its homework on this one. I don't believe America can recover from another "WMD woopsie."


----------

